# Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??



## Vespabesitzer (20. März 2009)

ich will in meinem Naturteich eigentlich nicht großartig Fische ansiedeln,...
(im kleinem Schalenteich sind noch 7 Goldis,.. aber unter einem Netz da ich im FischreiherAnfluggebiet liege)

Für meinen neuen großen Teich will ich eigentlich nur ein paar "Teichaufräumer"... 
( die brauchen nicht besonders "schön"  oder bunt zu sein).

Daher meine Frage,... 
Sind Bitterlinge oder Moderlischen optimal oder gibt es noch eine andere bessere "einfache" Sorte,..

Da ich keine __ Muscheln habe, würde ich wohl auch bei Bitterlingen nie ein Problem der "Massenvermehrung" bekommen.

Moderlischen hingegen sind wohl auch recht "gebährfreudig",..

Meine Idee,.. bei meiner Teichgröße ca. 30 dieser kleiner Tierchen einzuquartieren..
Die dann hoffentlich vom __ Fischreiher übersehen werden,.. und sich trotzdem im Minischwarm wohl fühlen 

Oder schaffen die garnicht soviele Zuckmücken,..
Gleichzeitig hoffe ich, dass Sie Qaulkapen und __ Molche in Ruhe lassen

Danke für Tipps...
mfG. Micha


----------



## matzeed7 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Moderlischen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Also ich habe gute erfahrungen mit Gründlingen und Stichlingen gemacht!
Besonders die __ Stichlinge sieht man kaum


----------



## roli (21. März 2009)

*AW: Moderlischen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo Micha,ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal __ Moderlieschen in meinen Teich,war sehr zufrieden damit.Die sind abends sogar nach den Mücken gesprungen(was die Bitterlinge denke ich nicht machen)und nach Kaulquappen sind die nicht gegangen.
Gruss Roland.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hi,

nimm die Moderlieschen. Die mögen Mücken gerne. Und Kaulquappen sind für die Lieschen viel zu groß. Meine haben das mit der Geburtenregelung übrigens selbst in die Hand, tschuldigung, ins Maul genommen...


----------



## Silke (21. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo,
also wenn es nur um die Mücken geht, brauchst du dir keine Fische anzuschaffen. Das erledigen Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und Co auch.
Und __ Molche sowie __ Frösche mögen es lieber ruhiger ohne Fische.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*



Silke schrieb:


> ...Das erledigen Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und Co auch.
> Und __ Molche sowie __ Frösche mögen es lieber ruhiger ohne Fische.



Hallo Silke,.. leider nicht ganz,..

zudem ist in meinem Teich leider noch nicht allzuviel leben..

Der Hauptteich hat ca. 10.000 Liter, am flachem Rand bei -10 bis -20cm Sandufer,.. tummeln sich derzeit etliche rote Zuckmücken,..

also stehen jetzt 4 Kandidaten zur Auswahl:

1. Moderlischen
2. __ Bitterling
3. Stickling 
4. Gründlinge

Ich möchte nachher ja auch keinen __ Barsch oder __ Hecht (wie hier schon so mancher geschrieben hat  einsetzen)

bei 10.000 Liter dachte ich an 20-30 Stück,.. oder soll ich die Sorten auch noch mischen.

Im Moment habe ich noch Bitterlinge als Favorit.  ( Ohne Muschel,.. no *** no cry) 

mfG.


----------



## joi (21. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo Micha,ich denke dass __ Stichlinge nicht so geeignet für deinen Teich sind da sie als Lieblingsspeise Kaulquappen auf dem Speiseplan haben! Du kannst die Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge auch miteinander im Teich halten,aber dann mehrere von einer Sorte(mindestens 6-10 Stück)einsetzen!Gründlinge sind auch friedliche Fische brauchen aber kühles strömendes und sauerstoffreiches Wasser!Viel Spass noch mit deinen Fischen!Tschüss Joi


----------



## CoolNiro (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo Micha,

Bitterlinge ohne __ Muscheln ist Tierquälerei weil keine
Ablaichmöglichkeit besteht. Die Folge ist Laichverhärtung
und dann TOD.

Nimm Moderlischen, die sind prima, oder kanadische Goldelritzen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

DANKE!  für die Hinweise,..  (nochmal Andy und Joi)

ich sehe erst jetzt, was man auch alles beachten sollte,.. 

Logisch, dann fallen __ Stichlinge auch wech, und Bitterlinge sollen es dann auch nicht nicht sein, bleibt also nur Moderlieschen,.. (gucke mir auch nochmal Goldelritzel an) 

Jetzt muss ich noch warten, was die Händler mir auch bieten können (ist ja noch zu kalt) und ob die noch eine Idee haben,..
was für Moderlieschen noch als "Spielkamerad" in Frage kommt,..

Sind 30 Stück bei ca. 10.000-11.000 Liter auf ca. 30qm o.k?? (ich rechne jetzt hierbei ohne meinen NG Filterteich, denn der ist ja durch ein
Sieb vom Hauptteich getrennt).
================================
Habe gerade aber auch nocheninmal in Forums "Lexikon" geschaut:
Zitat: *Moderlieschen wachsen schnell, im nächsten Jahr sind sie schon geschlechtsreif. Dafür werden sie aber auch kaum älter als 2-3 Jahre. In Teichen ohne Feindeinwirkung können sie sich explosionsartig vermehren, allerdings überleben bei akuter Massenvermehrung die meisten den ersten Winter nicht, da sich dann nicht alle genügend Nahrungsreserven anfressen können *

 hmm,.. Explosionsartiges Vermehren ist natürlich auch nicht ganz so gut,..
und ein Lebenszyklus von 2-3Jahren,.. ist natürlich auch etwas "frustierent",..
will mir ja nicht "nachsagen lassen",.. warum ich dann 
immer soviele "Wasserleichen" habe  

ooohmann,.. ist nicht einfach eine optimale Lösung zu finden,..
( wenn die kleinen *leider * am Ende doch so schnell sterben,..
dann könnte ich auch wieder Goldorfen kaufen,.. und hoffen, dass der __ Fischreiher (das ist ja mein Ausgangsproblem) die schnellen Jäger
nicht so schnell sieht und nicht erwischt,...

Danke soweit, an alle Mitlesenden und Schreibenden,..
Gruß aus NRW Micha


----------



## karsten. (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ,.. tummeln sich derzeit etliche rote Zuckmücken,..





Hallo



rote Mückenlarven sind Zuckmücken aus der Familie Chironomidae 


und 








sie stechen nicht.


mfG


----------



## axel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo Micha 

Ich würd sagen 10 Moderlischen genügen auch 
Bei mir vermehren die sich ordentlich . Hab auch letzten Frühjahr mit 10 angefangen . Jetzt ist das schon ein Schwarm . Hab sogar schon welche abgegeben . Werd ich wohl wieder machen . Oder Sonnenbarsche einsetzen .
Bei mir leben  alle Moderlischen noch . 
Mach Dir bloß keine Sorgen um die Leichen . Auf die warten schon genügend andere Teichbewohner, vermute ich . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> rote Mückenlarven sind Zuckmücken aus der Familie Chironomidae
> 
> und sie stechen nicht. mfG



 echt wieder was gelernt,...   meine sehen als "Wurm" im Filter so aus,...

 

@axel,..  naja.-- aber eigentlich hänge ich immer nachher an jedem meiner Teichbewohner,..
daher will ich möglichst einen grundsätzlichen Fehler vermeiden ,..  habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit

  also,.. tendenziell denke ich daher jetzt an Goldorfen,..  ( da kommt nicht so schnell Nachwuchs,.. sind ja quasi Kannibalen  
uns sind sehrgute Jäger,.. 

mfG.l


----------



## Kurt (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo,

also ich kann Bitterlinge nur empfehlen - mit __ Muscheln!!!!   Das Brutverhalten ist super zu beobachten und sie vermehren sich nicht so rasant,  daß man damit Probleme hat.  Ich habe im Pflanzenteich (7 m3)   vor 5 Jahren 9 Bitterlinge eingesetzt und jetzt sind es etwa 40 Stück.  
Wenns zuviel werden, muß ich halt mal ein paar rausfangen - aber bisher haben __ Ringelnatter und Co ganz gut reguliert.
Sie werden gefüttert, aber eher mäßíg.

Schöne Grüße vom  BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## chromis (22. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hi,

wie schon von Karsten geschrieben, das sind Larven von harmlosen Zuckmücken und keine Stechmückenlarven.

Wenn du Orfen einsetzt, dann wird's vorbei sein mit der Bezeichnung Naturteich.
Orfen leben zumindest als adulte Tiere ziemlich räuberisch. Kleintiere, __ Molche und Kaulquappen werden da bald aus dem Teich verschwunden sein. 

Es gibt genügend kleine und harmlose Fischarten. Neben den Bitterlingen wären z.B. Goldelritzen noch eine gute Alternative oder optisch den Goldorfen gleichend, die goldene Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder. Allerdings vergreift diese Art sich hin und wieder auch an zarten Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Silke (23. März 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo,
...naja, wenn du unbedingt Fische haben willst.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass in einem normal eingelaufenem Teich keine Mückenlarven überleben. Bei mir haben sich in den ersten Wochen schon so viele __ Käfer & Co angesiedelt, daß ich nie ein Problem mit Mücken hatte. Die sitzen eher in der Regentonne beim Nachbarn.
Darüber solltest du vielleicht nochmal nachdenken, wenn es wirklich nur wegen der Mücken ist.
Falls du aber was fischiges zum beobachten haben möchtest - bitte sehr.
Dann wären aber auch ein paar andere Lebewesen dran, die du definitiv nicht mehr in deinem Teich haben wirst.
Da du ja Fehler vermeiden willst rate ich dir, erst mal deinen Teich einlaufen zu lassen und später über Fische nachzudenken.


----------



## shorty (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ich will in meinem Naturteich eigentlich nicht großartig Fische ansiedeln,...
> (im kleinem Schalenteich sind noch 7 Goldis,.. aber unter einem Netz da ich im FischreiherAnfluggebiet liege)
> 
> Für meinen neuen großen Teich will ich eigentlich nur ein paar "Teichaufräumer"...
> ...


hallo du, also ich kann dir als teichaufräumer ...nasen empfehlen ....perfekt für algen !


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo,.. 

ich werde wohl ersteinmal abwarten, wie sich die "Flora" im Teich entwickelt..
neben an, hatte ich auch von meinen Wasserwerten (Problemen) berichtet,..

Fischis kommen daher erst rein, wenn wirklich alles o.k. ist,..
aber danke für die vielen Tipps

(Interessant, von "Nasen" hat bisher niemand berichtet,.. obwohl viele sicherlich Algen haben,..  werden aber auch schon größer die "kleinen" )
Derzeit habe ich 5-10 Moderlieschen, und 5 __ Stichlinge als "Sinnvoll" erachtet,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Franzel5 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo,

wenn Du wirklich willst, dass die Fische den Amphibiennachwuchs in Ruhe lassen kommen nur Moderlieschen in Frage. Alles Andere wird sich an diesem vergreifen.
__ Stichlinge sind sehr räuberisch und außerdem ebenso vermehrungsfreudig.

Toll finde ich, dass hier jemand wirklich erstmal abwartet und seinen Teich sich entwickeln lässt bevor er Fische einsetzt.

Viel haben ja schon Fische drin kaum das der Teich befüllt ist mit den bekannten Katastrophen nachher.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Teicher (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Ich habe auch 'ne 10000ltr. teich.  Mit: 10 Goldfische,10 Bitterlinge, etliche Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge und auch so an die 12 __ Muscheln.  Dank die Stichlinge können die andere "anwohner" sich nicht so arg vermehren. (alles naturlich)


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Moin.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Fischart __ Nase (klick) für Teiche weniger geeignet. Der Lexikoneintrag gibt Auskunft darüber, warum. 

Bei uns dürften mittlerweile alle 5 Exemplare hinüber sein. 
Sie wurden 2003 oder 04 dank "Fachberatung" gekauft und verstarben nach und nach. Die letzte holte ich dieses Frühjahr mit den toten Fröschen aus dem Wasser.
Vermutlich brauchen beide Arten eine höhere Sauerstoffkonzentration, als der Teich mit Eisdecke bieten konnte.


----------



## Doris (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge als Mückenkiller ??*

Hallo Micha

wir haben bei uns im Teich auch Moderlieschen eingesetzt. Wir sind damit mehr als zufrieden. Abends ist es schön anzusehen, wenn sie nach den Mücken springen und schnappen.
Wir haben Anfangs 17 Stck. eingesetzt, wobei wir relativ schnell Nachwuchs bekommen haben.
Wie schon geschrieben, findest du wenig tote Moderlieschen wenn sie ihr Alter erreicht haben und sterben. 
Worauf man achten sollte ist, dass das Teichwasser im Sommer nicht viel mehr als ca. 20/21° wird. Dann wird es ihnen zu warm und sie sterben.


----------

